# Thanks PPG!



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I had not used PPG before the Breakthrough craze, which caused me to open an account with them and try it out. I decided to give some of their other interior products a shot, and, *for the money*, I just don't think they can be beat.

*Wall Supreme Flat* (ceilings) - $13.50/gal. Two coats over a medium-dark yellow and the hide was great. Over a white eggshell, one rolled coat would have been sufficient but I did two for insurance. Everything blended well and seems pretty dead flat as far as I can tell, but I had no extreme viewing angles with critical light. Downside - the commercial white (pre-tinted) is a little on the dull (grey) side. Talked with the folks at the counter and next time we will try the white/pastel base tinted to their brightest white.

*Manor Hall Eggshell* (walls) - $23/gal. This was tinted to Behr's Antique White color and hid the medium-dark yellow walls with no problem. Had some areas that I simply could not cut and roll and the same time and it blended great; no flashing. Primed patches with the Manor Hall as I cut in, no flashing after final roll. Finish was great; uniform and smooth.

I had leftover of these two paints from the job and my son's room needed painting so I used them since I was already in the paint. The ceiling was already a flat white so I only did one coat and it looks great. The walls were a pale lime green and the Manor Hall did great. For testing purposes I cut twice then rolled and could not detect any flashing between the cuts and rolls. Again, this is eggshell. 

*Breakthrough V51 Satin* (trim) - $37/gallon. This is about the same price as Advance and ProClassic. I'm still testing this product out and don't think I would do cabinets with it again with no priming (this stuff does not seem to have the same adhesion and hardness as the old V70 (400 VOC) formula, but it is MUCH more brush friendly and it levels out very well. It doesn't look quite as smooth as Advance (which levels just like oil IMO), but it is just great. The biggest upside is the recoat time…two hours. I mean, with ProClassic latex, you could still be chasing runs two hours later in some environments. So, great leveling and awesome recoat time…that's a one-two punch. Oh, almost instantaneous block resistance. Wow. And pretty darn good open time, too. So that's one-two punch, kick in the nuts and poke in the eye. Ouch!

I will say Breakthrough's hide isn't anything to shout about, but I'm not sure either Advance or ProClassic would have done any better. I just finished a dining room where the crown, chair, base and lower wall (between chair and base) were to be painted trim color (standard white). The lower wall was Whole Wheat (SW6121?) and I thought about priming it, but figured if it needed a third finish coat that three coats was three coats, so why bother getting into a primer. It definitely did need a third, but it was indeed a solid and uniform white after. Customer was happy and thought the trim looked great, and so did I!

Now, I'm not saying my favorite BM products don't have their place, but I do think Manor Hall beats the snot out of UltraSpec. In fact, I'm not sure I can get UltraSpec for $23. Anyway, I have two large ceilings coming up on Friday in a million dollar home. You can bet I'll be using BM508 on that one! Especially since, during the estimate, the HO was walking around with a halogen work light pointing out touch up spots the last HO did that you simply cannot begin to see without such light! LOL…should be fun!


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

for ceilings you should try x-pert high build dead flat works great for spray or roll. May just be from dulux in canada tho not an actually ppg item in the states.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The premium Ceiling paint, 17-45, is probably the best ceiling paint I have sold in 31 years. Make sure you give it a try sometime.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

PACman said:


> The premium Ceiling paint, 17-45, is probably the best ceiling paint I have sold in 31 years. Make sure you give it a try sometime.



That is what I originally wanted but my store doesn't carry it! 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> That is what I originally wanted but my store doesn't carry it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


That figures. I don't know why they wouldn't. maybe it has been re-labelled?


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

PACman said:


> That figures. I don't know why they wouldn't. maybe it has been re-labelled?


I don't think so…it's on the PPG site still. And this was a PPG store, not an independent dealer so who knows why they didn't carry it. I also inquired about the Manor Hall Timeless interior, but they only carry the exterior Timeless. I'm sure they could special order anything they don't normally carry.

So you like the PPG premium over BM508? What's the approx contractor pricing on it? I get 508 for about $35…I think. 

The TDS on the Wall Supreme has the sheen at 0-2 between 60-85 degrees. I believe that's even flatter than 508, which IIRC is 2-4.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Manor hall @$23 a gallon? If that's true ,I need to talk to my rep, it is $34 here.

and if the Ceiling paint, 17-45, is the gold label , it's all I ever use, good stuff and it's around $26


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I like Manor Hall a lot, but do not use it that often. I did have a terrible time with a gallon of pearl finish about a year ago. But, I have a feeling that it might have been on the store shelf for a really long time. The place that I bought the paint does not move a lot of the stuff.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> The premium Ceiling paint, 17-45, is probably the best ceiling paint I have sold in 31 years. Make sure you give it a try sometime.


So what is that in the Porter label


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

When I used PPG I really liked the manor hall. I would put that more in the regal select comparison.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damon T said:


> When I used PPG I really liked the manor hall. I would put that more in the regal select comparison.


Not quite there but very close.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

I find K508 to be superior to PPG premium, but it's about twice the price.


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

chrisn said:


> Not quite there but very close.:thumbsup:


I agree. Manor Hall is great for the price. Their eggshell had more sheen than the Regal, which tends to give a nicer finish.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Jazz_Painter said:


> I agree. Manor Hall is great for the price. Their eggshell had more sheen than the Regal, which tends to give a nicer finish.


Step up to the Pearl then


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm so used to Aura and Regal that I don't feel comfortable switching to another's company high end line of paints. 
Now for the contractor grade paints, I use PPG Speedhide almost exclusively. At 13$ for flat and 14$ for eggshell I'd be crazy to use something else.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

DynaPLLC said:


> I'm so used to Aura and Regal that I don't feel comfortable switching to another's company high end line of paints.
> Now for the contractor grade paints, I use PPG Speedhide almost exclusively. At 13$ for flat and 14$ for eggshell I'd be crazy to use something else.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, that's cheap, again, I am going to have a word with my rep.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

i agree. Negotiate hard; if you have to, call the other companies and let them fight over your money. Eventually one of them will sell you paint dirt cheap.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Manor hall @$23 a gallon? If that's true ,I need to talk to my rep, it is $34 here.
> 
> and if the Ceiling paint, 17-45, is the gold label , it's all I ever use, good stuff and it's around $26


Yeah I was expecting that price, especially since I'm a PPG newb. I was floored by the $23.

My local BM got bought by Spectrum and apparently they are going to start carrying some PPG stuff. Best of both worlds, one shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

@PACman Who had the best pricing when you where a rep?


----------



## wetcoast wonder (Feb 19, 2016)

Lifemaster is an excellent ppg paint. I tend to use diamond flat more and lm for eggshell. Pearl on the trim 100%


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Step up to the Pearl then


Actually I don't know exactly why I said that (the state of mind I was in when I wrote this) but I like the fact that Regal and Aura eggshells are a tad flatter, but it depends on the context. Sometimes I like it with a bit more sheen, but usually less sheen makes for smoother finish. That being said I think Manor Hall is a good paint too and I'd be happy to use it in many contexts.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

6-2 primer and 6-411 egg were our go to for years but PPG , Glidden ( workhorse line) long gone . Ben Moore is king here and SW . PPG sold a great DTM as well... I'm not a Breakthrough fan at all sorry I'm no I'm a lone wolf . Lol


----------

